# Classical music at the Tower of London - Sept 2009



## Tower Festival

The CONTINENTAL AIRLINES TOWER FESTIVAL will take place from the 10th- 20th September at the historical TOWER OF LONDON.

The festival is arguably the finest celebration of opera, dance and classical music located in the heart of London. The event opens on the 10th with Nigel Kennedy and the Philharmonia Orchestra for an evening of Bach concertos and the music of Duke Ellington. On the 11th is 'Sadler's Wells is Dance' - a gala evening showcasing the best in dance with Royal Ballet principal Tamara Rojo (Ballet), Paco Pena & Company (Flamenco), Anton du Beke & Erin Boag (Ballroom), Richard Alston Dance Company (Contemporary).

Lesley Garrett and Classical Brits nominees the Fron Male Voice Choir perform on the 12th. On the 13th and 15th there is a unique production of Gilbert and Sullivan's 'The Yeomen of the Guard' - commissioned by the Festival, it is the first time the opera has been performed at the Tower where the action is set, since 1978.

World renowned soprano Dame Kiri Te Kanawa performs with stars from her music academy on Wednesday 16th.

The blend of stunning surroundings in the heart of London, world class performances and quality food and drink is an experience not to be missed!

www.towerfestival.com / 0844 847 2519


----------



## handlebar

Sounds like a great time!!!

Jim


----------

